# Charge all the things.. and then some



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm not driving yet. Just prepping. Will be on U/L/SC. Starting in Aug. as I'm leaving my "Real" job.
Using TNC Driving as a way to meet prospects for my other businesses. I do Isagenix and PC repair.
Below are the items I've bought in preparation for working from my car.
Some items are just things I've wanted, others are to keep pax happy. It's all based off research here in the UP forums, local Facebook groups, and Youtube.

This post is for sharing and positive energy.
Please share your thoughts that can help me and others.

I drive a Kia Soul 2014 Base AT 1.6L hailng from SoCal

Power:
12v Charger x2 $15.99This provides a coiled cable that delivers 2.4A Micro USB and two 1.2A USB ports HIGHLY RECOMMEND
10' Aux cable $9.99
10' Lightning iPhone cable $2.49
10' OG iPhone cable $2.49
10' Android USB cable $2.19I bought a grip of these for car and home.

Mounts:
Scosche magicmount $14.88(Above left center AC Vent, Nexus 6 goes here)
Gooseneck phone mount $33.09
Tablet headrest mount $3.49

Misc:
Vomit Bag $18.95
Trash Can $6.81
Triple USB Charger $1.74 Spare to keep on hand
LED Lights for under seat $2.99

IRL Dollar store:
Surface wipes
Window wipes
fabric disinfectant/cleaner
Car scent
Tire and rim brush
lint brush

Stuff I'm providing pax:
Gum(5 stick packs)
Water(mini-bottles)
Isagenix samples to "warm" prospects/case by case basis. I have protein bars and water additives.

So from multiple of a few of the items I'm at $135 invested. Half of that was stuff I wanted even before considering driving.

I will be using a Nexus 6 for the apps and personal comms. with a BT earpiece. on vent mount
A nexus 7 tablet for nav/music on the gooseneck. BT to the car audio
7" generic android tablet for pax to control Spotify, and run a capture page for those that want me to follow up with them. Videos about Isagenix, etc.

My devices get the 2.4A power from the 12V adatpers I mention. Pax have access to the lighning iPhone, OG iPhone, or Micro USB connection. Have all these stored in the passenger seat backside storage.
Aux cable for drunken DJ's.

Please provide your thoughts. Just not "Don't drive" BS. and no pax water. It's a gateway for me to prospect.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

personally i think you have overdone it even at a rate of $1.10

Seriously most people want a safe, comfortable ride.

but go ahead do what you think is best, and good luck


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not driving yet. Just prepping. Will be on U/L/SC. Starting in Aug. as I'm leaving my "Real" job.
> Using TNC Driving as a way to meet prospects for my other businesses. I do Isagenix and PC repair.
> ...


At a $1.10/mile, you forgot to get a pillow and sleeping bag. Of course you won't be doing much sleeping, mostly driving.

Might get to stop from time-to-time for a bite to eat. Probably from the vomit bags.

Good luck.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Haters: Some times it's good to have fun and enjoy what you do. If the gadgets and extras help you to enjoy your work then have at it. I know it helps me. Not to mention my pax love having a tablet that gives them the ability to control the music and play games.

It's not always about the money.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not driving yet. Just prepping. Will be on U/L/SC. Starting in Aug. as I'm leaving my "Real" job.
> Using TNC Driving as a way to meet prospects for my other businesses. I do Isagenix and PC repair.
> ...


Other than cleaning supplies and vomit bags (and I paid $9 for those) I think you're wasting $ especially on things like headrest mounts.

I bought one 3 way charger because it enabled me to plug in another item. I let pax use it but it's not where they can easily steal it. I think you're messing up there.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Haters: Some times it's good to have fun and enjoy what you do. If the gadgets and extras help you to enjoy your work then have at it. I know it helps me. Not to mention my pax love having a tablet that gives them the ability to control the music and play games.
> 
> It's not always about the money.


This is what you do for fun??


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think you're messing up there.


That's why it's a 10' cable, routed and secure.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> This is what you do for fun??


Read my comment again. I didn't say this is what I do for fun. I said it's good to do what it takes to enjoy your work and even have fun doing it. I don't go out driving and say "time to go have some fun". I do enjoy creating a cool pax environment and I am a bit of a techy so I like to mess with gadgets and automation. I work 9-5 as a web developer so I sit in front of a computer all day, so this is also my way of socializing and getting out a bit with out having to spend money and instead make money.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Sometimes I forget that most people hate there jobs and do nothing to make it better. There is so many ways to enjoy driving.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Haters: Some times it's good to have fun and enjoy what you do. If the gadgets and extras help you to enjoy your work then have at it. I know it helps me. Not to mention my pax love having a tablet that gives them the ability to control the music and play games.
> 
> It's not always about the money.


There's a big difference in being a hater, and being factual. Uber sucks.

I noticed you're a new member. You'll see the light. Hopefully before you get suckered into Uber's lease deal too. Please tell me you haven't!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Sometimes I forget that most people hate there jobs and do nothing to make it better. There is so many ways to enjoy driving.


Uber just isn't one of them.

How long have you been driving for Uber?


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> There's a big difference in being a hater, and being factual. Uber sucks.
> 
> I noticed you're a new member. You'll see the light. Hopefully before you get suckered into Uber's lease deal too. Please tell me you haven't!


I may be new to the site, but I've been driving for 6 months. Facts are facts, so if you the fact is you don't like driving and all that comes with it then quit driving. Everything comes from within. You can choose to play the victim or make your own path. You do make your own choices right?


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

It seems some people actually still prefer the crap Taxi service.... doh!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> I may be new to the site, but I've been driving for 6 months. Facts are facts, so if you the fact is you don't like driving and all that comes with it then quit driving. Everything comes from within. You can choose to play the victim or make your own path. You do make your own choices right?


I love driving. I have a Class A CDL, wouldn't have gotten that if I didn't like driving. I haven't driven for the sleaze-ball, greedy Uber-****s since Jan. 2015 though. I have a real driving job. I earn money and everything, not like for the UberLosers.

Everything comes from within, huh? The big black Uber dick I got came from without, but wound up, "within." You really like it "within" huh?

I don't play shit - a victim, or otherwise. If you're stupid enough to drive for these thieving cocksuckers, please do. Maybe you can enlighten your riders on how everything comes from within. They may even buy you a sandwich from McDonald's dollar menu when they see you begging for food in the near future. Perhaps you can conjure-up some of that new age, Zen, Voo-Doo bullshit from within and pay your ****ing rent on the trailer?? You sure won't be doing it with Uber.

Do the math son. Look at the liability you have doing this stupid Uber shit.

Are you driving daddy's car, using daddy's gas, and too dense to grasp the actual situation? Are you Travis Kalanick?

IQ < 70?


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I love driving. I have a Class A CDL, wouldn't have gotten that if I didn't like driving. I haven't driven for the sleaze-ball, greedy Uber-****s since Jan. 2015 though. I have a real driving job. I earn money and everything, not like for the UberLosers.
> 
> Everything comes from within, huh? The big black Uber dick I got came from without, but wound up, "within." You really like it "within" huh?
> 
> ...


It's not clear which you hate more, life or yourself. Clueless child. Good luck kid.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> It's not clear which you hate more, life or yourself. Clueless child. Good luck kid.


You're an idiot. I've tried to enlighten you, but obviously some people have to have it beaten into their heads. When your Yugo is out of gas on the side of the road, and you don't even have money for candy, you'll finally see.

So many fools like you have come and gone. They come in preaching about Uber, but disappear without a sound. :-D

Get some training, an education, anything that will give you some value. Right now you're just a fool with a car, that you're ready to donate to Kalanick. Wake up and smell the coffee. You won't actually be able to afford to buy any coffee, working for Uber, but maybe the scent will enable you get your head out of your ass?

Ya think?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

PAX that are given water, candy, snacks and charging cords will come to expect it. At the current rates it's an expense many drivers don't want to pay for. So , the next drivers gets 3 * and no tip because they didn't provide the extras. Just like the drivers that let PAX disrespect them, it just hurts the next driver.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You're an idiot. I've tried to enlighten you, but obviously some people have to have it beaten into their heads. When your Yugo is out of gas on the side of the road, and you don't even have money for candy, you'll finally see.
> 
> So many fools like you have come and gone. They come in preaching about Uber, but disappear without a sound. :-D
> 
> ...


I pay for a house, a kid, a car and so much more. Oops, I just crapped your value all over the floor fool. The more you write the more you confirm that you not only suck at your job but you suck at life. Last word: Ignorant xD


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Sometimes I forget that most people hate there jobs and do nothing to make it better. There is so many ways to enjoy driving.


May I correct you please?

_Sometimes I forget that most people hate *THEIR* jobs, and do nothing to make it better. There *ARE* so many ways to enjoy driving. _

Don't want people thinking the Uber drivers are a bunch of low-IQ idiots. 

Maybe you could teach English while driving...to 'make it better.'

Maybe not.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Ignorant meter rising. Keep posting. Your actually amusing. xD


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> I pay for a house, a kid, a car and so much more. Oops, I just crapped your value all over the floor fool. The more you write the more you confirm that you not only suck at your job but you suck at life. Last word: Ignorant xD


I'm sure you pay for a bunch of that shit. Unfortunately, none of it is yours! You do it by donating your time, and subsequently your money, to the thieving corporation that is Uber. You can *****, moan, call me names - but I know the facts, as do you. You may chose to ignore them, but they are there. You may not be intelligent enough to grasp the situation, but eventually the situation will grasp you - BY THE BALLS!

You obviously have nothing going on in life. You're a ****ING UBER DRIVER! It flat out does not get any worse. Fast food is better than driving for Uber. If you have a car, at least you'll still have it when the gig is over. Not with Uber.

Look into the liability aspect of what you're doing. Figure out how much money you're NOT making.

Go deliver pizzas, anything but this stupid shit!

Have some self respect. If you really do have a kid, he/she deserves better. At least try to do something.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I'm sure you pay for a bunch of that shit. Unfortunately, none of it is yours! You do it by donating your time, and subsequently your money, to the thieving corporation that is Uber. You can *****, moan, call me names - but I know the facts, as do you. You may chose to ignore them, but they are there. You may not be intelligent enough to grasp the situation, but eventually the situation will grasp you - BY THE BALLS!
> 
> You obviously have nothing going on in life. You're a ****ING UBER DRIVER! It flat out does not get any worse. Fast food is better than driving for Uber. If you have a car, at least you'll still have it when the gig is over. Not with Uber.
> 
> ...


I actually feel bad for you now. Get some help. Take care.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Ignorant meter rising. Keep posting. Your actually amusing. xD


Yes, humor is one of my many talents.


----------



## Uberscubedoo (Jun 10, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I'm sure you pay for a bunch of that shit. Unfortunately, none of it is yours! You do it by donating your time, and subsequently your money, to the thieving corporation that is Uber. You can *****, moan, call me names - but I know the facts, as do you. You may chose to ignore them, but they are there. You may not be intelligent enough to grasp the situation, but eventually the situation will grasp you - BY THE BALLS!
> 
> You obviously have nothing going on in life. You're a ****ING UBER DRIVER! It flat out does not get any worse. Fast food is better than driving for Uber. If you have a car, at least you'll still have it when the gig is over. Not with Uber.
> 
> ...


You speak the truth driverj .Somepeople just simply don't understand.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yes, humor is one of my many talents.


Your humorless. My amusement comes from your ignorance.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> I actually feel bad for you now. Get some help. Take care.


You are the Uber driver. My life is fine. I have a REAL DRIVING JOB. I donate my time on here trying to educate people, but some are so dense, it's impossible. Only bankruptcy will get through to the ones that fall for the Uber bullshit, and continue to live the lie.

You can do much better with a fast food job than with UBER. If you don't want to do fast food, study for your GED and there may be other possibilities for you out there.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> You are the Uber driver. My life is fine. I have a REAL DRIVING JOB. I donate my time on here trying to educate people, but some are so dense, it's impossible. Only bankruptcy will get through to the ones that fall for the Uber bullshit, and continue to live the lie.
> 
> You can do much better with a fast food job than with UBER. If you don't want to do fast food, study for your GED and there may be other possibilities for you out there.


Good luck in your failure life. I succeed at whatever I choose to do. Peace


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Your humorless. My amusement comes from your ignorance.


That should be "You're" you stupid ****.

Do you now see why YOU'RE an Uber driver?


----------



## Uberscubedoo (Jun 10, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> That should be "You're" you stupid ****.
> 
> Do you now see why YOU'RE an Uber driver?


If only there was less uberers out there. Maybe then the rates would go up. But if folks are willing to drive for pennies....


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> That should be "You're" you stupid ****.
> 
> Do you now see why YOU'RE an Uber driver?


Wow, YOUR a sad, angry being. Pls get sm hlp u ******. On a side note, I'd love to meet you some day and see what you had to say then. Your so worthless and a waste of space and my time.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Uberscubedoo said:


> If only there was less uberers out there. Maybe then the rates would go up. But if folks are willing to drive for pennies....


I'm sorry you are driving for pennies, but where I drive I make plenty of money driving part time..... for now. I agree that there should be less drivers. I complained to Uber about that and asked them to stop hiring in my area.


----------



## Uberscubedoo (Jun 10, 2015)

Nate said:


> I'm sorry you are driving for pennies, but where I drive I make plenty of money driving part time..... for now. I agree that there should be less drivers. I complained to Uber about that and asked them to stop hiring in my area.


Maybe if I drove in the hamptons which is 3.35/mile.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uberscubedoo said:


> If only there was less uberers out there. Maybe then the rates would go up. But if folks are willing to drive for pennies....


Exactly, some of these people either aren't able to use a calculator, or are running on daddy's dime, and can't see that they're not making any money. It's bewildering.

Our schools are failing us miserably.

I did notice Uber went from "Make $100,000/year" to "Make UP to $12 in Fares" in their ads. They're such lying scumbags.

$12, subtract expenses = -$4.13/hour!  And people are signing up as fast as they can process them!


----------



## Uberscubedoo (Jun 10, 2015)

Yup. They never mention anything about expenses. And they allow the drivers to uber around with questionable insurance.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Nate said:


> I pay for a house, a kid, a car and so much more. Oops, I just crapped your value all over the floor fool. The more you write the more you confirm that you not only suck at your job but you suck at life. Last word: Ignorant xD


Post your last 4 invoices. That will put a stop to all this.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> I complained to Uber about that and asked them to stop hiring in my area


Did you tell them to pay you more money also?

I'm sure they'll get right on everything for you.

God, please look after the ****ing idiots. (The Uber drivers)


----------



## Uberscubedoo (Jun 10, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Did you tell them to pay you more money also?
> 
> I'm sure they'll get right on everything for you.
> 
> God, please look after the ****ing idiots. (The Uber drivers)


That's why we had neogeorgia here as a member. I'm not sure what happened to him. But he would definitely pray for them.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Did you tell them to pay you more money also?
> 
> I'm sure they'll get right on everything for you.
> 
> God, please look after the ****ing idiots. (The Uber drivers)


God please wipe out the ignorant ******s. (DriverJ) hahahahah


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Post your last 4 invoices. That will put a stop to all this.


Post your last 4 paychecks so I can have a real laugh.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> I'm sorry you are driving for pennies, but where I drive I make plenty of money driving part time..... for now. I agree that there should be less drivers. I complained to Uber about that and asked them to stop hiring in my area.


PLENTY OF MONEY?? What is the rate there? How much per mile? Unless you're giving $50 blowjobs too, you're not making PLENTY OF MONEY. Not with Uber.

Unlike the Uber Boys, we can do basic arithmetic.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Post your last 4 paychecks so I can have a real laugh.


So, no invoices to show how you're making "PLENTY OF MONEY?" Hello? Hello, is there anybody in there?

****ing crickets....I knew it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yet still no invoices, and why is that? hehehehehehehe

You're really close on all of your guesses. Lemme see - (1) wife, (3) kids (That all love me), jobs were off by about 93.4%, and you're right, I'm only using a fraction of the brain that you are using. Yet I'm obviously many, many times more intelligent. Why do you think that is? Maybe because you're preoccupied looking for those ****ING INVOICES?? Chop, chop boy.

At the end of the day, you're an Uber driver, you make no money, you're risking the only thing you sort of have (the bank owns it), your car. You make no money (did I mention that), you're angry, desperate, and feel ****ed-over, as you should.

I, on the other hand, saw the light after just a few months, two rate cuts, and numerous (many, many) Uber scams and poor decisions. I went back to professional driving. I have a real job. I make real money. I drive less than (10) miles (round trip) to work daily. You're jealous, I understand that, but it's not me saying I'm better than you, or have more than you, yet me trying to have you admit (only to yourself mind you), you're ****ing up associating with those sleazy *********. Severe the ties and better your life. It's your call, only you can make the change.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Yet still no invoices, and why is that? hehehehehehehe
> 
> You're really close on all of your guesses. Lemme see - (1) wife, (3) kids (That all love me), jobs were off by about 93.4%, and you're right, I'm only using a fraction of the brain that you are using. Yet I'm obviously many, many times more intelligent. Why do you think that is? Maybe because you're preoccupied looking for those ****ING INVOICES?? Chop, chop boy.
> 
> ...


That's all?! Keep going, your ignorance and hate for life are entertaining.

Does your family know how much you hate life? I hope they are not so shocked when you blow your own head off.

So now I will take your advise and stop associating with a sleazy ********. Have a great life HaterJ! Well, get one first.

PS. That light you saw........ GO AWAY FROM THE LIGHT! xD


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

well this has gone to sh!t, I've added a poll.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> That's all?! Keep going, your ignorance and hate for life are entertaining.
> 
> Does your family know how much you hate life? I hope they are not so shocked when you blow your own head off.
> 
> ...


You keep mentioning ignorance. Ignorance is defined as 'lack of knowledge or information.' That makes exactly no sense. I'm operating with a wealth of knowledge AND information. Everything you say is bullshit, and is written as if it's coming from a second grader. (I gave you one grade there too)

I love life immensley, as well as my family. That's exactly why I told Kalanick and Uber to go **** themselves, and you should do. My family and I deserve better, much better. As does everyone out there.

Get over the anger, it's only detrimental to you. Look at this logically, know you have to make a change, and make it. If you want to be a driver, you can enroll in a truck driving school and get into it for practically free. It's not great, but even just starting out it flat out beats the **** out of working for free, and losing your car in the process. As in many professions, as you gain experience driving a truck, and if you keep a good driving record, your pay will only increase.

Make a change, better your life. You deserve it. You family deserves it, and Uber deserves to lose yet another driver!


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> well this has gone to sh!t, I've added a poll.


Sorry. Some people.
Just a little heads up LyftMurph. You will probably encounter a lot of "negative Nancys" and "Debbie downers" on this site, rather than fellow drivers trying to build each other up and make the best of a money making opportunity.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Nate said:


> Sorry. Some people.
> Just a little heads up LyftMurph. You will probably encounter a lot of "negative Nancys" and "Debbie downers" on this site, rather than fellow drivers trying to build each other up and make the best of a money making opportunity.


More than a few "******* Bobs" too. A man gotta make a buck!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> This is what you do for fun??


There's nowt so queer as folk.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Nate said:


> Sorry. Some people.
> Just a little heads up LyftMurph. You will probably encounter a lot of "negative Nancys" and "Debbie downers" on this site, rather than fellow drivers trying to build each other up and make the best of a money making opportunity.





DriverJ said:


> More than a few "******* Bobs" too. A man gotta make a buck!


Nah you don't say, I remember prefacing this.



LyftMurph said:


> Hello all,
> ...This post is for sharing and positive energy.
> Please share your thoughts that can help me and others.
> ...Please provide your thoughts. Just not "Don't drive" BS. and no pax water. It's a gateway for me to prospect.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nate said:


> I'm sorry you are driving for pennies, but where I drive I make plenty of money driving part time..... for now. I agree that there should be less drivers. I complained to Uber about that and asked them to stop hiring in my area.


And you're talking about somebody else wasting their time?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

I am driving to prospect for my network marketing business, my upline, who I knew BEFORE she started with the company, now makes over $40K a month. 
http://isafyi.com/military-wife-mother-purpose/

TNC Driving is more of a vehicle to meet people and network.

I've been in forums since the BBS dial-up days too, I'm not new to forums at all.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Nate said:


> Haters: Some times it's good to have fun and enjoy what you do. If the gadgets and extras help you to enjoy your work then have at it. I know it helps me. Not to mention my pax love having a tablet that gives them the ability to control the music and play games.
> 
> It's not always about the money.


 My pax pay 2 to 3 times than yours and they would not want such crap in the car.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Nate said:


> It seems some people actually still prefer the crap Taxi service.... doh!


Rate cuts and uber maths will create a crap uber service also


Nate said:


> Read my comment again. I didn't say this is what I do for fun. I said it's good to do what it takes to enjoy your work and even have fun doing it. I don't go out driving and say "time to go have some fun". I do enjoy creating a cool pax environment and I am a bit of a techy so I like to mess with gadgets and automation. I work 9-5 as a web developer so I sit in front of a computer all day, so this is also my way of socializing and getting out a bit with out having to spend money and instead make money.


 People choose uber to meet people and sosocialize, that is so sad that they have to drive for uber to get a life.
charleston is still at 1.75 a mile, see how you go when uber math is implemented. Lower rates =more riders so you can make more per hour.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> My pax pay 2 to 3 times than yours and they would not want such crap in the car.


These new Uber "drivers" are delusional. They don't have a clue. If Uber told them to provide the rides for free and supply Champagne, they'd do it, unquestioned.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Nah you don't say, I remember prefacing this.


To go run your MLM scam?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> These new Uber "drivers" are delusional. They don't have a clue. If Uber told them to provide the rides for free and supply Champagne, they'd do it, unquestioned.


 but it sooo good being a part of disruptive technology and providing a service so much cheaper and better than the taxis. Cartels should not be allowed, lets make uber the only player in town.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Rate cuts and uber maths will create a crap uber service also
> 
> People choose uber to meet people and sosocialize, that is so sad that they have to drive for uber to get a life.
> charleston is still at 1.75 a mile, see how you go when uber math is implemented. Lower rates =more riders so you can make more per hour.


$1.75?? Damn, Uber must've overlooked that one. They'll get it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not driving yet. Just prepping. Will be on U/L/SC. Starting in Aug. as I'm leaving my "Real" job.
> Using TNC Driving as a way to meet prospects for my other businesses. I do Isagenix and PC repair.
> ...


^^^
You forgot the overload springs for your car.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You forgot the overload springs for your car.


Thanks for the reminder, Amazon prime Will have those here Friday


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> You forgot the overload springs for your car.


Don't forget the trailer to haul it all!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Nate said:


> Sorry. Some people.
> Just a little heads up LyftMurph. You will probably encounter a lot of "negative Nancys" and "Debbie downers" on this site, rather than fellow drivers trying to build each other up and make the best of a money making opportunity.


 thats a great comment, enjoy the rates while they are still reasonable because they will go down. some cities have been as low as 65 cents a mile, Uber love to screw their partners, you will learn if you read the forum


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nate said:


> most people hate there jobs


That's true, but this is not a job. Yea you work but its a business your running and its your business. You're not driving _for _Uber. You're self-employed driving _for _your business
People need to leave the employee mentality behind.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

People need to leave the employee mentality behind.[/QUOTE]

^^^
Unfortunately, Uber has not.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> That's true, but this is not a job. Yea you work but its a business your running and its your business. You're not driving _for _Uber. You're self-employed driving _for _your business
> People need to leave the employee mentality behind.


And...according to Uber, if you run _*your business *_just right, you can earn *UP TO* $12/hour in fares, or $100,000/year, they haven't quite decided which.

I'd rather have a lemonade stand. Less liability, much more profit.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> And...according to Uber, if you run _*your business *_just right, you can earn *UP TO* $12/hour in fares, or $100,000/year, they haven't quite decided which.
> 
> I'd rather have a lemonade stand. Less liability, much more profit.


I'd really like to "like" this post but well, you know


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Backdash said:


> That's true, but this is not a job. Yea you work but its a business your running and its your business. You're not driving _for _Uber. You're self-employed driving _for _your business
> People need to leave the employee mentality behind.


Abso-friggin-lutely.

I could never understand people who VOLUNTARILY start doing something, then they HATE it, and yet they CONTINUE doing it. And ***** about it.

I'm not a huge Uber cheerleader either, but I also have the attitude of "if you're going to DO something, do it RIGHT".

I have a 300-watt inverter with 2 AC outlets on the center console. I usually use 1 to keep a spare phone battery charged (Anker external charger). The other outlet is free. Then there are 2x triple-head (iPhone 4, 5, 6) USB cables, which light up so pax can see which is which in the dark. And I have water bottles.

I needed the inverter anyway to run my laptop, the USB cables were a 1-time expense of around $ 12, and the water I get from Costco at $4/24-pack.

Am I going to give them candy or gum? No. Not for 90 cents/mile. Am I going to spend $ 70 on a 12VDC cooling pad so the water bottles stay cool? Hell no. But am I going to invest some kind of bare minimum to make a difference in the comfort level of my passengers? Yeah.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> And...according to Uber, if you run _*your business *_just right, you can earn *UP TO* $12/hour in fares, or $100,000/year, they haven't quite decided which.


If someone goes into this believing what somebody tells them they are either young and excusably naive, inexcusably naive or flat out ignorant
(lack of knowledge does not mean stupid) as to how corporations and even small brick and mortar businesses work. Everybody will tell you how great it is.

Papa Johns will tell you their franchise program is the best ever invented and how they will treat you like a king. Promising all the while that you'll make money hand over fist.

The dry cleaner down the road will tell you business is booming and he selling because he doesn't need to work anymore. Then he'll show you a set a books to back it up. How are you to know that those are the books he cooked for prospective buyers.

Who cares what somebody says about the opportunity that's being considered. Its on the interested party to determine to the best of their ability the reality of the situation. Sure, mistakes will be made, but you need to do your own due diligence. That way you can lay down at night knowing that you knew as much as you could. If it works out then great, if not you gave it your best shot. Otherwise you will lay down at night and think "What an idiot I was to believe what these folks told me!".

Like I said, loose the employee mentality. I assure you it will be helpful.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Abso-friggin-lutely.
> 
> I could never understand people who VOLUNTARILY start doing something, then they HATE it, and yet they CONTINUE doing it. And ***** about it.
> 
> ...


_I can only speak for myself, but I have a feeling others feel the same way. It's one thing to agree to do something, but it's a different situation when the original terms of that agreement are constantly changing, taking money out of the driver's pocket.

If you're even providing rides for $0.90/mile, I question your judgement. If you're handing out 'FREE' bottled water also...I don't._


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I have a feeling others feel the same way. It's one thing to agree to do something, but it's a different situation when the original terms of that agreement are constantly changing, taking money out of the driver's pocket.


That is the the biggest issue for sure, total bullshit. Well, that and the whole dam tipping thing.

If your running your own business good and bad days/weeks/months just happen as a matter of course for a bunch of different reasons. Hopefully the good and bad average out to enough of a profit to make it worthwhile. Same with us driving, good days, bad days, ok days and great days. Such is life.

Changing the playing field with rate cuts turns great days into good days, good days into just OK days, OK days into bad days and bad days into shit.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Backdash said:


> If someone goes into this believing what somebody tells them they are either young and excusably naive, inexcusably naive or flat out ignorant
> (lack of knowledge does not mean stupid) as to how corporations and even small brick and mortar businesses work. Everybody will tell you how great it is.
> 
> Papa Johns will tell you their franchise program is the best ever invented and how they will treat you like a king. Promising all the while that you'll make money hand over fist.
> ...


I believe the bottle line is - there's nothing that can prepare one for the scum that is Uber. Corporate greed, mismanagement, deceit and stupidity on a level I've never seen before.

As I've mentioned in many other posts - why do you think they have to have these insane signing bonuses? Doesn't it seem reasonable that if you could even eeek out half-way decent earnings that people would be lined up to work for them (and stay around), and not making a mass exodus for the door? Do you think they'd have to try to lure the unsuspecting, gullible people in with these $500 and $750 bonuses?

Look at the auto lease! Here dumb person, you get to pay twice what this car is worth, and also you get to drive our paying customers around for free, as we'll take that pesky money off your hands. The benefit? You get to sleep in the car! Of course, maybe they'll sell you a pillow, blanket and binky at costs, (plus 200%). Since you'll be driving about (20) hours/day, (7)days/week, I guess you won't really need them though.

Uber sucks. That is a fact, not just my opinion. There are still areas that have higher rates, but most are ridiculously low. I've seen many of the Uber cheerleaders come-and-go. There will be more. A constant, never-ending cycle of 'more.' Uber is just trying to **** people over as efficiently as they can until they reach their Holy Grail - the driverless vehicle.

If it seems too good to be true, guess what....it's Uber!

**** Uber, **** Travis Kalanick. (Those are facts too )


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I really don't knock anyone for doing Uber. I just really hate to see people taken advantage of, and I believe many people don't really know what they're getting themselves into. If they wait until they're involved in a serious accident, or bankrupt, it's too late.

If you're working in a higher rate area, maybe just part-time, and making some money, Uber on. I don't believe, however, that's the case with many (most?) people doing this crap. I believe some look at what they grossed, subtract their gas, and if there's anything left, they're good to go. That was their 'profit.'


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber makes sure you are an EMPLOYEE, absolutely. A very low paid, exploited, abused and disrespected (1099) employee. Everything is on their terms. Everything except, if and when you decide to start that app up. They shove that 'own your own business' shit up your ass to manipulate the ****ing idiots...and it works great by-the-way!

Oh, you also get to choose when you tell them to go **** themselves. I chose to in Jan. 2015!

In the end everyone, EVERYONE will know what Uber is about. I promise.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> I'd really like to "like" this post but well, you know


Hehe, I 'feel' your like from across the great pond beautiful creature. Your spirit (and 'Likes') know no bounds.

Now send me a Kangaroo! A baby one, of course. (Please?)


----------



## Icarus (Jun 12, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Hehe, I 'feel' your like from across the great pond beautiful creature. Your spirit (and 'Likes') know no bounds.
> 
> Now send me a Kangaroo! A baby one, of course. (Please?)


.
I'm sure wherever she has gone, you are not far from her thoughts.
a victim of ubers censorship. sad.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Icarus said:


> .
> I'm sure wherever she has gone, you are not far from her thoughts.
> a victim of ubers censorship. sad.


Very sad. I guess when the police state 'really' kicks in you'll be 'disappeared' for having the audacity to speak out against Big Brother. This is just getting us prepared.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Nate said:


> Haters: Some times it's good to have fun and enjoy what you do. If the gadgets and extras help you to enjoy your work then have at it. I know it helps me. Not to mention my pax love having a tablet that gives them the ability to control the music and play games.
> 
> It's not always about the money.


Yes, it is always about the money.......


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

added pics and updated notes.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

All those wires/cables hanging, screens sticking out, car looks like a mess.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Backdash said:


> All those wires/cables hanging, screens sticking out, car looks like a mess.


Cleaning it up with cable braiding and a new charger that has three 2.4a ports and one QC 2.0 port.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Cleaning it up with cable braiding and a new charger that has three 2.4a ports and one QC 2.0 port.


You can sure stretch that buck-a-mile!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LyftMurph said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm not driving yet. Just prepping. Will be on U/L/SC. Starting in Aug. as I'm leaving my "Real" job.
> Using TNC Driving as a way to meet prospects for my other businesses. I do Isagenix and PC repair.
> ...


I have a Kia Soul plus 2015 (upgraded audio and navigation--for ME not the pax. I did not buy the car for Uber. I didn't even know about Uber then).

What I have: Leatherette seat covers (to protect seats).
Vomit bags.
Multi end charger (and I use it mostly to charge my Mophi).

Water and mints/taffy FOR ME. Also carry lunch or snacks so I don't eat fast food. I have occasionally offered some to really cool pax on long trips. Maybe once a month. If asked for them NEVER. That's a pax ****** move and I'm not rewarding it.

I keep my car clean but not obsessively so. I know my way around (don't need GPS 90% of the time as I deliver pizza in most of the busiest area in Houston and I know the freeways).

4.83 rating and I ONLY work Thurs-Sun 5 or 6 pm until midnight-3am. So mostly drunks. I don't put up with BS and I've definitely seen my rating take hits on occasion (if you throw them out its pretty much going to be a 1 * lol).

You don't need all that crap. Seriously.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nate said:


> Good luck in your failure life. I succeed at whatever I choose to do. Peace


If you succeed at whatever you choose to do why don't you choose to do something more lucrative?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you succeed at whatever you choose to do why don't you choose to do something more lucrative?


There we have it!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

suewho said:


> I'd really like to "like" this post but well, you know


It's not too late to "like" the post.



DriverJ said:


> You can sure stretch that buck-a-mile!


Excellent point DriverJ!!!!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

You bumped a thread from 2015 to make small talk with two users who don't even exist anymore?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

You probably do not want my opinion. that you are approaching this like a hobby, not a job. A 2014 is too new, the depreciation too high to be profitable. Hopefully, you are not doing X or XL, but one of the premium services. The REAL test is doing the math after 2-4 weeks. How much do you earn per-hour or per-mile? Forget for the moment about your initial outlay. Subtract expenses: Uber fee, gas, unreimbursed tolls, estimated maintenance, depreciation, etc. How much is left? Does it now make sense as a business or not? BTW,

I hope you are keeping mileage records for tax purposes.
If you do not have a commercial auto insurance policy then be aware that many insurers will cancel your personal policy if they even suspect that you are doing ridesharing.


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

Driver J you no longer drive for Uber! But you come back to the forum "Is this what you do for fun"?


----------



## Pinn Inc. (Mar 23, 2017)

almost seems like Pimp My Ride! haha


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

LyftMurph said:


> I drive a Kia Soul 2014 Base AT 1.6L hailng from SoCal


Is this one of the ones that they overstated the EPA mileage estimates and they are paying you for every mile driven? I believe the Souls were the most overstated and thus the most kickback from Kia/Hyundai.


----------

